# Washaun Ealey arrested



## Buck (Aug 27, 2010)

Figured I would post it before liljoe jumps on it...


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

See ya... ... Idiot!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Lovely! 
What did he do? They're killing us.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 27, 2010)

I knew we wouldn't come out of fall camp unscathed.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

suspended license and hit and run of a parked vehicle.....Dawg chasing a parked car comes to mind....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Hit and run of a parked car and suspened license.


----------



## bonaireboy (Aug 27, 2010)

University of Georgia tailback Washaun Ealey was arrested early today on misdemeanor charges of driving with a suspended license and hit-and-run of a parked vehicle, according to Clarke County Jail records and UGA Police.

Ealey, 21, was booked into the jail at 5:22 a.m. and remains there in lieu of $3,000 bond.


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

Washaun Ealey arrested
8:30 am August 27, 2010, by Tim Tucker

University of Georgia tailback Washaun Ealey was arrested early today on misdemeanor charges of driving with a suspended license and hit-and-run of a parked vehicle, according to Clarke County Jail records and UGA Police.

Ealey, 21, was booked into the jail at 5:22 a.m. and remains there in lieu of $3,000 bond.


Copied from ajc.com

Dang this sucks!


----------



## Hut2 (Aug 27, 2010)

omg! Shocked it wasn't a dui too! 
We were so close to the season ,without many bonehead moves.


----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 27, 2010)

What is the deal with the suspended licenses? I just don't get it. He will be out the first game.


----------



## rydert (Aug 27, 2010)

what a dumb-dumb!!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## doenightmare (Aug 27, 2010)

uga is SEC champs in this area. CMR need to rum DMV reports on all his players.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2010)

idiot.


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> uga is SEC champs in this area. CMR need to rum DMV reports on all his players.



Heck, I absoultely agree with you.  How do you continue to get players arrested with suspended licenses?  No license=don't drive......period.


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 27, 2010)

*Arrests*

Maybe this is why many schools schedule the La. Lafayette's, Samford's and Jax States of the world in their first games, anticipating that some of the stars of the team will not be available.  Looks like UNC hasn't learned this yet.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

University of Georgia running back Washuan Ealey, the Bulldogs’ leading rusher last season, is in the Clarke County Jail this morning after university police arrested him on misdemeanor charges of hit and run of a parked vehicle and driving on a suspended license.


Ealey was driving a gold Chevrolet Impala that hit a parked truck in the East Campus parking deck at 3:19 a.m. today, university police Chief Jimmy Williamson said.

Parking service employees saw the incident and stopped Ealey and asked him to wait for police, but Ealey said he couldn’t wait for the police and he left the scene, Williamson said.

Williamson said the Impala was not owned by Ealey. “We went to the room of that individual (who owned the car) and he told us he had not been driving a car, that his roommate had been driving the car and he gave us the name of Washaun Ealey.”

Police talked to Ealey, who told them details about the accident. Police then determined he was driving on a suspended license.

Williamson said a police incident report won’t be ready today, and he did not identify the owner of the car Ealey was driving. The parked truck hit in the deck was unoccupied at the time, and damage was believed to be minor, Williamson said.

Ealey was booked into the Clarke County Jail at 5:22 a.m., according to the Clarke County Sheriff’s website.


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> Maybe this is why many schools schedule the La. Lafayette's, Samford's and Jax States of the world in their first games, anticipating that some of the stars of the team will not be available.  Looks like UNC hasn't learned this yet.



Good point, never looked at it that way!  You may be on to something.....


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

All talent and no smarts !!!!!!!

Why are they allowed to be out at 3:30 in the AM the day before the first game?

Prolly just chasin women. 

Im just proud that no alcohol was involved(unless that changes)!

I guess there will be a lot to talk about tonight at the ECI game.

Stu..Stu..Stu.. STUPID!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 27, 2010)

doenightmare said:


> uga is SEC champs in this area. CMR need to rum DMV reports on all his players.



King needs to check his too. I think they were suspended after they RAN over Tech.


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> King needs to check his too. I think they were suspended after they RAN over Tech.



 

O yea  A whole lot of SEC style "Hit and Run"


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2010)

No telling how many MNC's the mutts would have won over the years if they were focused on football and not law braking !


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> King needs to check his too. I think they were suspended after they RAN over Tech.



the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.



So.... whats your point???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

Why does everyone think he only gets a one game suspension for this?


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.



So you would quit watching and supporting Tech football because a player(s) drove on a suspended license?


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.



actually, I do.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.



Not quite true. He acted like an idiot, but what exactly can we do?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> not law braking !



Perhaps UGA needs to implement the same emphasis on spelling that Tech has.



It sounds like Waushaun definitely had a problem with "braking."


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why does everyone think he only gets a one game suspension for this?



I don't have a clue how many games he'll get, but I'm guessing it's because there was no damage to the parked truck that he hit and therefore it's not technically a hit and run, as stated by the police chief in the ajc article.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Wait, just read the laws..apparently the fact that there wasn't damage doesn't matter...it's classified as the duty upon strike because the other car was parked.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.



We cannot get down on him too bad.  He was so enthusiastic about working out this morning before practice he was up before dawn after studying until midnight, he was rushing through the parking deck listening to motivational music and did not recognize that he had a minor accident.  We cannot be overly critical of him for being that motivated and dedicated.
Tech only wishes it had players that motivated.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's my question:

What did the idiot do to get his license suspended in the first place?
GA doesn't treat suspended and expired as the same last time I checked....Here's a list from the GA DMV website as to what can make your license suspended.

The Department shall suspend a license for a conviction of any of the following offenses in Georgia or any other state:

Homicide by vehicle.
A conviction for driving under the influence of alcohol or drugs.
Any felony in the commission of which a motor vehicle is used.
Using a motor vehicle in fleeing or attempting to elude an officer.
Fraudulent or fictitious use of, or application for a license.
Hit and run or leaving the scene of an accident.
Racing.
If you refuse to take a chemical test for intoxication, then your license will be suspended for 12 months.
Operating a motor vehicle with a revoked, canceled, or suspended registration in violation of Code Section 40-6-15.
Conviction for driving without insurance is a 60/90-day suspension.
If convicted for driving while license is suspended, revoked or canceled, your driver's license will be further suspended for six months.
If you fail to appear in court or respond to a citation, your license may be suspended indefinitely.
Your driver's license will be suspended if you are convicted of possession, distribution, manufacture, cultivation, sale or transfer of a controlled substance or marijuana.
The Department is authorized to suspend your license if its records or other evidence shows that you have accumulated 15 points within 24 months under the point system, including violations committed out of state.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> So you would quit watching and supporting Tech football because a player(s) drove on a suspended license?


 
Of course not -but to be honest, uga seems to have a lot more of these type incidents than GT or most other schools. It speaks to the type of kids you recruit or the leadership and the institutional control CMR has. All schools have bad apples, GT included but the perception is uga fans only care about W's and not the integrity of the program. I'm not being a LBJ - it is simply a fact for uga and some other SEC schools.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why does everyone think he only gets a one game suspension for this?



He should be kicked off the team for scratching that truck. The nerve!


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> No telling how many MNC's the mutts would have won over the years if they were focused on football and not law braking !



The record between GA and GT is, GA 60 wins, GT 39 wins, and five ties.  Wonder what THAT record would be if they were focused on football?  Matter of fact, how did they manage to get 21 more wins in the series with Tech soooo focused on football and UGA soooo focused on law breaking(not braking, that's as in a vehicle braking, i.e. slowing down)????


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Here's my question:
> 
> What did the idiot do to get his license suspended in the first place?



It could be something as simple as failing to pay a ticket and then not showing up in court to contest it.  That happens quite a bit because people think being broke is an excuse not to pay it and believe it will just fall between the cracks.  Except for the City of Atlanta, citations generally do not fall between the cracks because they generate revenue.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 27, 2010)

I have to believe more will come out on this...

1st 3:19am and no alcohol was involved...yeah, right!  You hit a parked car and you were sober?


2nd  He hit and run a parked car and according to the police chief "there was no damage on the parked truck"???really??? then how the heck did you know it was a hit and run?

There is more below the tip of this iceberg....


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Irish, as tight as those decks are, I'm guessing it was one of those deals where he was backing out or pulling in and thought he had it but didn't quite make it maybe.  And it just so happened that a parking services person was right there.

From the report, I'm guessing he got out, looked at the truck, looked at the car he was driving, didn't see much, if any, damage and parked his car and went to his house.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

It's two bonehead moves on his part.  He wouldn't be in jail if he had stayed at the scene and why are you driving on a suspended license?  Richt needs to tighten the ship...  We've all been saying that for a while though.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 27, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Perhaps UGA needs to implement the same emphasis on spelling that Tech has.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like Waushaun definitely had a problem with "braking."



If you gonna make fun of somebody spelling..(which is really digging for something on a internet forum)...You might want to spell your own players name right, yourself.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> I have to believe more will come out on this...
> 
> 1st 3:19am and no alcohol was involved...yeah, right!  You hit a parked car and you were sober?
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?  He was up reading Goethe and Locke until midnight and was heading over to work out bright and early. 

It happened in a parking garage.  One can easily bump into a car next to him or behind him in a parking garage.  Low speed bumper to bumper contact is not likely to lead to serious damage.  I've seen it happen quite a bit.  And who exactly was he going to tell about that little bump with no damage at that hour?  I'm sure the campus police, being the hard workers that they are, will be glad to get called out to every little bumper contact in the future. 

The hour at which it occurs lends itself to speculation, we'll have to wait and see if it turns out to be booze related.  I kept waiting to read mention of alcohol when I saw the original article this morning.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> So you would quit watching and supporting Tech football because a player(s) drove on a suspended license?



If Georgia Tech had the same disciplinary problems that UGA has, I would not support the coach and would advocate his firing, no matter how many games we won.

Y'all might not believe that, but its the truth.  There are probably plenty of Tech fans who don't feel like I do, but there are more than you'd think that feel exactly like I do.

But I think the difference in the fanbase is this:  A much larger amount of Tech's fanbase are graduates and the shenanigans of the football team makes the SCHOOL look bad, not just the football team.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2010)

sleeze said:


> If you gonna make fun of somebody spelling..(which is really digging for something on a internet forum)...You might want to spell your own players name right, yourself.



First, I don't care how to spell it.

Second, it is a name made up from whole cloth, and there is no proper way to spell it as far as I am concerned.  But there is a clear difference between "breaking" and "braking."


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If Georgia Tech had the same disciplinary problems that UGA has, I would not support the coach and would advocate his firing, no matter how many games we won.
> 
> Y'all might not believe that, but its the truth.  There are probably plenty of Tech fans who don't feel like I do, but there are more than you'd think that feel exactly like I do.
> 
> But I think the difference in the fanbase is this:  A much larger amount of Tech's fanbase are graduates and the shenanigans of the football team makes the SCHOOL look bad, not just the football team.



Yaddah, yaddah, yaddah...

It helps that no athlete could afford a parking spot on Tech's campus.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

And for real?  You think if I decide to change jobs that when I apply and go in for an interview, my potential employer will think in his head, now this kid, he went to UGA and I know that those football players down there, well they like driving on suspended licenses.  I bet this joker has driven on a suspended license.  I bet he's done all kinds of bad stuff cause he went to the same university as those crazed football players. AAHHHHHH!! GET ME OUT OF THIS ROOM WITH THIS MAD MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Just think......   If this had happend the night before the Tech game last year UGA would have only rushed for 163 Yds against the great ACC defense...............

Well maybe a few more because King would have gotten ALL the carries......   Prolly would have gotten over 300 by his self. 

STILL HURTS DONT IT !!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> And for real?  You think if I decide to change jobs that when I apply and go in for an interview, my potential employer will think in his head, now this kid, he went to UGA and I know that those football players down there, well they like driving on suspended licenses.  I bet this joker has driven on a suspended license.  I bet he's done all kinds of bad stuff cause he went to the same university as those crazed football players. AAHHHHHH!! GET ME OUT OF THIS ROOM WITH THIS MAD MAN!!!!!!



You're just proving my point.  I care, you don't.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gutbucket said:


> Just think......   If this had happend the night before the Tech game last year UGA would have only rushed for 163 Yds against the great ACC defense...............



we had one of the worst defenses in the country last year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2010)

STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 27, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> First, I don't care how to spell it.
> 
> Second, it is a name made up from whole cloth, and there is no proper way to spell it as far as I am concerned.  But there is a clear difference between "breaking" and "braking."



Okay Bud......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Irish, as tight as those decks are, I'm guessing it was one of those deals where he was backing out or pulling in and thought he had it but didn't quite make it maybe.  And it just so happened that a parking services person was right there.
> 
> From the report, I'm guessing he got out, looked at the truck, looked at the car he was driving, didn't see much, if any, damage and parked his car and went to his house.



I don't think there was alcohol involved.  I'm sure Athens PD did a thorough job of trying to find some proof of it though...


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2010)

plain and simple, bonehead move on his part.  that being said, i think he will get a 1-2 game suspension and lots of running.  there was NO booze involved and that was the only good thing i read from the report. 

and irish, you ask how they knew he hit the truck, simply put, somebody saw him and approached him when it happened.

again, foolish move on his part to not report the incident, but if he lightly tapped a car in a parking deck and there was no damage, i doubt that any one of you, would go file a report.  if there was damage, then yes, it should have been reported.  i imagine that the reason he didn't stick aroound, was because he knew they would check his DL and see that it was suspended.  i'm not saying his actions were proper, but this is probably a case of something being made larger than it really is.  he will be punished and he will move on.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

If PJ was the coach I'd probably want to stay in Jail for a little while before I got that earful.  Obviously Richt doesn't scare these guys enough as they keep making dumb mistakes.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the shenanigans of the football team makes the *SCHOOL *look bad, not just the football team.



Seems to me that you let your point and the actuality of how you feel run over into how other people MIGHT feel about it...I just wanted you to see how foolish it is to think that people outside of the world of sports give a toot about what young adults on a college football team do and how it will influence a graduate of that university.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2010)

Man I'm not gonna defend this.  But I'm not gonna roll on the ground and tear my hair either.  I'm also not gonna get into this tiresome argument about how UGA fans supposedly don't care if our players do dumb things.  Yes we do.  But like Muddy said, just what can we do about it.  Also, when it happens this often, you start getting somewhat numb to it.  Yall may not like that statement but it's just the truth.  It's either that or go nuts.


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> we had one of the worst defenses in the country last year.



Yep,   yall have the worst defense in the country every year. Thats why yall were ranked 7th(I think) and at the top of the ACC last year.

STILL HURTS DONT IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACguy (Aug 27, 2010)

sleeze said:


> If you gonna make fun of somebody spelling..(which is really digging for something on a internet forum)...You might want to spell your own players name right, yourself.



Give him a break. UGA players can't even spell their own names.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

What really grinds my shorts about these recurring arrests for suspended or no driver's license is that the AA has the legal capacity to determine every athletes driving license status, and driving record.

Why it doesn't do this and the have a "come to Jesus" meeting with anyone who needs to get "right with the Lord" is beyond me.

If an athlete has a suspended license and can't take care of it (and it can be suspended for all sorts of things -- mostly though for not taking care of your business) -- then make it perfectly clear  that if he's caught in a vehicle by ANYONE he is off the team.

Noone is "surprised" by having a suspended license -- (one little exception) -- no one is "surprised" that they can't drive on a suspended license.

There are "accidents" and then there is plain old stupidity.

Then let's not even get into the issue of a freaking student telling UGA authorities he can't stay to meet the police.  First, that's just a  great example -- Secondly, how stupid do you have to be to think that you aren't going to be ID'd.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gutbucket said:


> Yep,   yall have the worst defense in the country every year. Thats why yall were ranked 7th(I think) and at the top of the ACC last year.
> 
> STILL HURTS DONT IT !!!!!!!!!!



what are you even talking about?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Seems to me that you let your point and the actuality of how you feel run over into how other people MIGHT feel about it...I just wanted you to see how foolish it is to think that people outside of the world of sports give a toot about what young adults on a college football team do and how it will influence a graduate of that university.



When you tell somebody you went to UGA (I'm assuming you did) what is their first response?  I'm willing to bet that a large portion of the time it is something about the football team.

Its not like that for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> When you tell somebody you went to UGA (I'm assuming you did) what is their first response?  I'm willing to bet that a large portion of the time it is something about the football team.
> 
> Its not like that for me.



Very true.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 27, 2010)

Has the whole story come out yet? 

I know that Ealey was driving his roommates car, he did a hit and run, and was driving with Suspended License.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> When you tell somebody you went to UGA (I'm assuming you did) what is their first response?  I'm willing to bet that a large portion of the time it is something about the football team.
> 
> Its not like that for me.



The first response is that it is nice to speak to someone that has the social adeptness to look you in the eye when they speak, unlike Tech grads.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

Update ---

Ealey's DL was apparently suspended for not showing up in court July 12  for a speeding ticket and registration violation.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> When you tell somebody you went to UGA (I'm assuming you did) what is their first response?  I'm willing to bet that a large portion of the time it is something about the football team.
> 
> Its not like that for me.



Whatever Doc.  It all depends on who you're talking to and you know it.  If I met you on the street and you told me you went to Georgia Tech, my first response isn't gonna be "well, i've been building this robot for a long time, you think you can help me with it?"  If it's the summer or fall, it's gonna be, man we kicked the crap outta yall again last year on the field.  Or about February, it'll be, man that Paul Hewitt is a real sucka huh?  Or in April, it'll be, man that Danny Hall is a chokemaster huh?  But that's just me.

To a businessman, it might be, man UGA has a good MBA program and I see that you did really well in your classes there.  Or, man Ga Tech is a great engineering school and I see you excelled in your ME classes.  Football isn't all things to all people like you're trying to make it out to be.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> If an athlete has a suspended license and can't take care of it (and it can be suspended for all sorts of things -- mostly though for not taking care of your business) -- then make it perfectly clear  that if he's caught in a vehicle by ANYONE he is off the team.



So what you're saying is that the coach should be willing to kick the starting and star running back off the team for commission of a misdemeanor?

Here's the problem with that.  Football programs are money makers.  Kick that boy off the team for doing something stupid and you've just shot yourself in the foot and likely put your own job in danger.

It was stupid.  No one got hurt.  I don't condone it.  I don't excuse it.  But barring an INSTITUTIONAL change (i.e. and NCAA rule) if a coach performs that kind of insanity on even a half-way consistent basis, he might as well just turn in his resignation.  

Like it or not, football players (in general) are just straight up thugs.  That's the way it is.  If you kicked every thug out of the NBA and the NFL, you'd have a bunch of sissy panted little prissy boys prancing around in tight pants afraid to hit each other.  

Football players will get in trouble....ON EVERY TEAM.  Until the NCAA does something about it, any coach who takes a stand and kicks a star player off for a stupid misdemeanor will look like a dang idiot and will put his entire team at a disadvantage.  All you can do is punish and hope you don't kill your season in the process.

College football is a big money business, not a finishing school for statesmen.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> So what you're saying is that the coach should be willing to kick the starting and star running back off the team for commission of a misdemeanor?
> 
> .



Actually a loose count is that he's already committed 4 misdemeanors.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Actually a loose count is that he's already committed 4 misdemeanors.



Misdemeanors being the operative word.  If he had 50 rushing yards in a season, it's an easy decision, isn't it?  

When all the other coaches you're competing against wouldn't kick their starting RB off, how do you make that decision?  You kill your season.  That's just the way it goes...good or bad.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Football players will get in trouble....ON EVERY TEAM.



Everybody likes to say this happens on every team but NO, not every team (in fact very few) have 8-10 kids arrested per year like UGA does.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Sounds like a personal attack to me that deserves the attention of a moderator.



I believe it is on the same level as your comment about tech grads not being able to look people in the eyes.  How is asking you if you are having trouble with your boyfriend a personnal attack.  You're the one throwing the word gay around at tech fans.  But hey I don't want to break the rules so I'll take it down as I enjoy the privilege to post here.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Everybody likes to say this happens on every team but NO, not every team (in fact very few) have 8-10 kids arrested per year like UGA does.



Read what you quoted....I said every team had players that get in trouble....that is true. 

If they had the policy in place, those kids would be gone and that's just stupid given the level of competition that they have to deal with.  Obviously Tech has higher admissions standards.  I would never argue that.  But that, in itself, means that Tech is going to get a lower number of thugs to attend....and thus less arrests.  PLEASE don't pretend that CPJ is taking some moral high road with his team.  Please tell me you don't seriously believe that THAT guy is your moral compass.

He doesn't have as many arrests because he can't accept many of the players that he'd like to...bottom line.  He may be stricter with his players.  I don't know that.  But some of you guys act like CMR doesn't want these guys to behave.  His only option would be dismissal and that is not beneficial for the program, regardless of "reputation".


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Read what you quoted....I said every team had players that get in trouble....that is true.
> 
> If they had the policy in place, those kids would be gone and that's just stupid given the level of competition that they have to deal with.  Obviously Tech has higher admissions standards.  I would never argue that.  But that, in itself, means that Tech is going to get a lower number of thugs to attend....and thus less arrests.  PLEASE don't pretend that CPJ is taking some moral high road with his team.  Please tell me you don't seriously believe that THAT guy is your moral compass.
> 
> He doesn't have as many arrests because he can't accept many of the players that he'd like to...bottom line.  He may be stricter with his players.  I don't know that.  But some of you guys act like CMR doesn't want these guys to behave.  His only option would be dismissal and that is not beneficial for the program, regardless of "reputation".



I didnt say that you said that.  I was talking in general terms.  Yes, every team will have an issue every now and then.  That's not what UGA is dealing with, though.  They don't have noe every now and then.  They have 10 every now and then.

Maybe, just maybe, UGA should raise their admissions standards.  You ever think of that?  What's the worst that could happen?  Lose a few games and lose a few dollars?  The reputation of Georgia Tech is worth that.  Maybe UGA's rep isn't.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

The people saying UGA has more than average problems of this sort are just hearing what they want to. UGA players have an inordinate amount of silly problems, like suspended license, various traffic violations and underage drinking nothing, that would even affect their employment if they had regular jobs. The UGA staff seems to always suspend players no matter how minor the problem is even if it's something that would fly at other universities. Just compare to what happened at UT. Ealey will probably get a 1-2game suspension and Darick rogers won't have to run one lap for helping beat an offduty cop into brain damage.

Yeah go ahead and laugh, we all know this would be swept under the rug at most other universities.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I didnt say that you said that.  I was talking in general terms.  Yes, every team will have an issue every now and then.  That's not what UGA is dealing with, though.  They don't have noe every now and then.  They have 10 every now and then.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, UGA should raise their admissions standards.  You ever think of that?  What's the worst that could happen?  Lose a few games and lose a few dollars?  The reputation of Georgia Tech is worth that.  Maybe UGA's rep isn't.



How is it then that GTU ends up recruiting the same players that UGA does every year? GTU would kill to have UGA's roster. It's funny how GTU fans actually think their football players are an accurate representation of their student population academically.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> The people saying UGA has more than average problems of this sort are just hearing what they want to. UGA players have an inordinate amount of silly problems, like suspended license, various traffic violations and underage drinking nothing, that would even affect their employment if they had regular jobs. The UGA staff seems to always suspend players no matter how minor the problem is even if it's something that would fly at other universities. Just compare to what happened at UT. Ealey will probably get a 1-2game suspension and Daprick rogers won't have to run one lap for helping beat an offduty cop into brain damage.
> 
> Yeah go ahead and laugh, we all know this would be swept under the rug at most other universities.



If you are being so harsh in dealing with it compared to "most universities", why is it still consistently happening?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Maybe, just maybe, UGA should raise their admissions standards.  You ever think of that?  What's the worst that could happen?  Lose a few games and lose a few dollars?  The reputation of Georgia Tech is worth that.  Maybe UGA's rep isn't.



I don't make those decisions and I enjoy watching winning football teams year after year after year.  I let CMR deal with the discipline.  That's the luxury of being a fan.

I'll be honest...you don't have to be moral to play on my football team (as a fan)...you just have to be able to carry the rock.

I'll let you and God worry about your morality.  Just shut up, try to keep your nose clean and run the rock.  

Absolutely, I'd love it if UGA had a clean rap sheet every year.  But I think you're having a bit of a selective memory my man.  UGA has not has a bunch of arrests year after year in its history.  The past few?  Yep, you got it.  But it's not a continuos historical problem...and even if it was....like I said, win games.  It's more fun to watch them win.  

That "my school's reputation is worth it" is funny.  Exactly what I would expect Tech grads to say.  Yes, you absolutely have a stellar reputation for academics.  However, as a 35 year old man, I don't care what your school's avg GPA or starting salary is...I care how many games you won last year and the year before and whether my team beat yours.  

I'm just being honest.  I won't pretend my school is something that it isn't and you do the same.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> How is it then that GTU ends up recruiting the same players that UGA does every year? GTU would kill to have UGA's roster. It's funny how GTU fans actually think their football players are an accurate representation of their student population academically.



Who is GTU ?


----------



## maker4life (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Like it or not, football players (in general) are just straight up thugs.  That's the way it is.  If you kicked every thug out of the NBA and the NFL, you'd have a bunch of sissy panted little prissy boys prancing around in tight pants afraid to hit each other.



That's an absolutely ignorant staement . A small percentage of athletes no matter what school are actual troublemakers . It's only that the media doesn't report about Joe Blow from the biology lab getting arrested for underage drinking .


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you are being so harsh in dealing with it compared to "most universities", why is it still consistently happening?



These are 18, 19, 20 year olds. How much sense did you have at that age? I know I could have been arrested for most of the things these players are getting into trouble for when I was that age. That doesn't excuse it but it is a reason.

And I never said we were harsh in dealing with them, what I meant was UGA is harsh in comparison to other schools that get their players off for worse offenses. 

One thing that is aggravating is the suspended license issue, that is getting old. I don;t think it's a capital offense but how many of these minor infractions do we have to put up with.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Who is GTU ?



georgia tech university, I thought you guys were supposed to know everything.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> georgia tech university, I thought you guys were supposed to know everything.



We are the Georgia Institute of Technology or Georgia Tech...  One of 5 D1 schools that doesn't have the word University in its name.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> georgia tech university, I thought you guys were supposed to know everything.



Never heard of Georgia Tech University !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> These are 18, 19, 20 year olds. How much sense did you have at that age? I know I could have been arrested for most of the things these players are getting into trouble for when I was that age. That doesn't excuse it but it is a reason.
> 
> And I never said we were harsh in dealing with them, what I meant was UGA is harsh in comparison to other schools that get their players off for worse offenses.
> 
> One thing that is aggravating is the suspended license issue, that is getting old. I don;t think it's a capital offense but how many of these minor infractions do we have to put up with.



I'm not debating that college kids do stupid things.  But, it makes your school and team look bad when you get arrested because the media is going to find out and write about it.  It makes you look really bad when it happens a lot.  What I don't get is how Richt is still not putting enough fear into these kids that should have learned their lesson from watching their teammates get arrested 10 times already this year.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> georgia tech university, I thought you guys were supposed to know everything.



If you're going to slam someone, it would help to know what you're talking about. 

Georgia Institute of Technology


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> That's an absolutely ignorant staement . A small percentage of athletes no matter what school are actual troublemakers . It's only that the media doesn't report about Joe Blow from the biology lab getting arrested for underage drinking .



Whatever you say bud.  Let's just say the avg football player is more likely to get in trouble than, say, the avg valedictorian.

The NBA and NFL prove your point beautifully, don't they?


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Never heard of Georgia Tech University !



LOL, that is funny. call it what you wish. A cesspool is a cesspool by any name. 

Knowing the proper name of GTU isn't high on my list of priorities.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 27, 2010)

Fulmer cup is now a LOCK!


NOTE: Tennessee has never won the Fulmer cup.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Whatever you say bud.  Let's just say the avg football player is more likely to get in trouble than, say, the avg valedictorian.
> 
> The NBA and NFL prove your point beautifully, don't they?



Again , the vast majority of NFL or NBA players never get into trouble . I think you just like using the thug word in place of another .


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm not debating that college kids do stupid things.  But, it makes your school and team look bad when you get arrested because the media is going to find out and write about it.  It makes you look really bad when it happens a lot.  What I don't get is how Richt is still not putting enough fear into these kids that should have learned their lesson from watching their teammates get arrested 10 times already this year.



I agree with most of what you say, it does make UGA look bad and as a fan, I wish the players had more of a handle on this and how it makes the program look. But I also have to view it objectively and say it's better than players fighting to the extent that guys are being hospitalized (UT), players selling drugs (GTU), shooting off AK's in parking lots (UF). i don;t think it qualifies a player as a thug because they got caught underage drinking or driving a scooter the wrong way down a street which seems to be the majority of what UGA's guys get into.

However, I agree with you, it does give the university a black eye in teh eyes of some.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> Fulmer cup is now a LOCK!
> 
> 
> NOTE: Tennessee has never won the Fulmer cup.



It's hard to win it when the players are let free after beating up off-duty cops.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> I agree with most of what you say, it does make UGA look bad and as a fan, I wish the players had more of a handle on this and how it makes the program look. But I also have to view it objectively and say it's better than players fighting to the extent that guys are being hospitalized (UT), players selling drugs (GTU), shooting off AK's in parking lots (UF). i don;t think it qualifies a player as a thug because they got caught underage drinking or driving a scooter the wrong way down a street which seems to be the majority of what UGA's guys get into.
> 
> However, I agree with you, it does give the university a black eye in teh eyes of some.



I'm not saying to kick this guy off the team at all.  Everyone gets into fender benders.  He should have never gone to jail unless the full report hasn't come out yet and he was hiding something.  Either way you've got to get them to stop going to jail for any reason.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

maker4life said:


> Again , the vast majority of NFL or NBA players never get into trouble . I think you just like using the thug word in place of another .



Hooligan?  Goober?  Dummy?  Any of those what you're talking about?


It has nothing to do with the color of his skin my man.  It has everything to do with who he is.

I never implied that ALL athletes did anything.  The "Well not ALL athletes" comeback is tiresome (I can't get that whiney thing that Boortz gets in there over the internet...but it's implied here).

There is a reason schools used to (and still do) give football players special help to get into and stay in school.  Many of them (and just for you....NOT ALL) are not the sharpest tools in the shed.  I don't know Washaun, but clearly he's not not very bright.  That said, I love the way he carries a football and I'd keep him on my team just like CMR is doing.  

But we cannot expect athletes who are chosen because they are more aggressive, bigger and just generally meaner than the average kid to be chior boys all the time.  That goes against everything they are told is "good" about them.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 27, 2010)

*Just a matter of time before*

Kirby comes home....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

specrider said:


> How is it then that GTU ends up recruiting the same players that UGA does every year? GTU would kill to have UGA's roster. It's funny how GTU fans actually think their football players are an accurate representation of their student population academically.



well y'all need to figure out your story... one of you says we dont go after the same kids and one says we do... y'all figure it out and get back to us.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> I don't make those decisions and I enjoy watching winning football teams year after year after year.  I let CMR deal with the discipline.  That's the luxury of being a fan.
> 
> I'll be honest...you don't have to be moral to play on my football team (as a fan)...you just have to be able to carry the rock.
> 
> ...



at least you're honest.  that was my point to huntindawg... I care and you guys don't.  

just curious if you went to UGA?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well y'all need to figure out your story... one of you says we dont go after the same kids and one says we do... y'all figure it out and get back to us.



Go after....yes.  Accept for admission?  No


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Go after....yes.  Accept for admission?  No



you are correct, there are a lot of kids who don't clear the Hill every year.  Quarterrio Morgan this year, for example.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

The idea that any athlete at any school is an OVERALL EXAMPLE of the student body is absurd, and it's why I maintain that this whole "they're embarrassing the university" crap is just that.

Do you think the students who graduated from Duke at the same time the lacrosse scandal was going on weren't looked at by potential employers the same?  How bout the students from UVA where the lacrosse player killed his girlfriend this past year?  How bout the students from Miami, a prestigious university in its own right, when their team got into a brawl w/ FIU and when they were literally a team full of dopers and thugs?  Or the FSU, who is notorious for their improprieties? Or students that are currently at UNC-Chapel Hill where the biggest scandal in the NCAA is taking place?? 

NO,NO,NO, NO, and NO.

It's so ludicrous to assume that because student-athletes can and do get into trouble that it tarnishes a whole university.  It is just simply not the case.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 27, 2010)

it doesn't matter if he is the starting rb, or the backup holder, this is not something that any coach would kick a kid off the team for.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> at least you're honest.  just curious if you went to UGA?



Nope, I sure didn't.  Grew up 20 minutes from the campus and went somewhere else to play ball.  Let's just say I wasn't D1 talent.

Would my worry about my school's rep change if I was a grad?  I don't really think it would.  Why, because I'm not worried about the reputation of schools period and I've graduated from several.  I don't understand why people are so proud of where they went to school 10, 20 30 years ago.  I'm not impressed where the people who work for me went to school.  I've got one guy who is an Emory MBA grad, holds a CFA charter and has multiple other designations....and he's a completely horrible employee.

Where you went to school says nothing about you personally IMO or your abilities.  

Perhaps it let's me care less because I didn't attend?  Perhaps.  Can't say for sure.  Bottom line is that CMR has some problem kids on his team.  No doubt.  But you guys act like he doesn't discipline them when things like this happens, or at least you act like he doesn't discipline strictly enough.  I think you're looking at your coach(es) through rose colored glasses if you think that's the case.  They all let stuff like this slide for the most part...not because they want to, but because they have to if they are going to compete for championships.  That's reality.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> The idea that any athlete at any school is an OVERALL EXAMPLE of the student body is absurd, and it's why I maintain that this whole "they're embarrassing the university" crap is just that.
> 
> Do you think the students who graduated from Duke at the same time the lacrosse scandal was going on weren't looked at by potential employers the same?  How bout the students from UVA where the lacrosse player killed his girlfriend this past year?  How bout the students from Miami, a prestigious university in its own right, when their team got into a brawl w/ FIU and when they were literally a team full of dopers and thugs?  Or the FSU, who is notorious for their improprieties? Or students that are currently at UNC-Chapel Hill where the biggest scandal in the NCAA is taking place??
> 
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

if he's an Emory grad it just means he overpaid for his education.  and that includes Oxford...  (I grew up down the street in Conyers and worked in Oxford for awhile with an Architect out on Cook Rd.)

schools have reputations and graduates from those school will carry those reputations with them whether they fit the stereotype or not.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> The idea that any athlete at any school is an OVERALL EXAMPLE of the student body is absurd, and it's why I maintain that this whole "they're embarrassing the university" crap is just that.
> 
> Do you think the students who graduated from Duke at the same time the lacrosse scandal was going on weren't looked at by potential employers the same?  How bout the students from UVA where the lacrosse player killed his girlfriend this past year?  How bout the students from Miami, a prestigious university in its own right, when their team got into a brawl w/ FIU and when they were literally a team full of dopers and thugs?  Or the FSU, who is notorious for their improprieties? Or students that are currently at UNC-Chapel Hill where the biggest scandal in the NCAA is taking place??
> 
> ...



its all about initial public perception.  its automatic stimuli.  Rorschach test kind of stuff. 

Just a test, when I say I'm from Conyers, GA, what do you think of?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

You must have syphilis.  EWWWWWWW!!  (either that or you drive a 1975 caprice on 22's with a metallic purple finish....lots of those in conyers these days).


...and yes, he is WAY overpaid.  But I live in Oxford, what does that say about me?


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its all about initial public perception.  its automatic stimuli.  Rorschach test kind of stuff.
> 
> Just a test, when I say I'm from Conyers, GA, what do you think of?



You played bass in a garage band and smoked dope..

And occasionally took the BIG road to Atlanta..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You played bass in a garage band and smoked dope..
> 
> And occasionally took the BIG road to Atlanta..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> You must have syphilis.  EWWWWWWW!!  (either that or you drive a 1975 caprice on 22's with a metallic purple finish....lots of those in conyers these days).
> 
> 
> ...and yes, he is WAY overpaid.  But I live in Oxford, what does that say about me?



You have a guy that lives near you that makes THE BEST BBQ SAUCE in a bottle!!!


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 27, 2010)

That's what I hear....need to pay him a visit.


----------



## AU Bassman (Aug 27, 2010)

Not trying to start a war here, but has the UGA team been read the riot act? It seems strange to me that a coach (Richt) who is loved by all and I will admit He is very personable and I believe is a really good coach and person, has not told his team exactly what is permissable and what will get you in the doghouse, suspended, kicked off the team.

  There seems to be a break in the way the head coach carries himself and the way the players seem to find trouble. It really defies the imagination. I believe a " prayer meeting " might be in order. Something is being lost during team meetings. I don't know what it is, but the message has not been received by some.

 I made a bet with a uga alum about three weeks ago that one of their players woud be locked up before the season opener. Sorry to say,but I win. Never would have expected it.

  Dumb mistake by Ealy. I 'll bet there are other reasons why he elected to leave the scene. We may never know what they were. One for sure was a suspended license. We may never know the rest if there was any to discuss.

 Hope Ealy gets it together. UGA will need him when they play USC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> You must have syphilis.  EWWWWWWW!!  (either that or you drive a 1975 caprice on 22's with a metallic purple finish....lots of those in conyers these days).



bingo... and yeah, Conyers is a litte different than it was just that short 10 years ago when I graduated.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You played bass in a garage band and smoked dope..
> 
> And occasionally took the BIG road to Atlanta..



nope... drums.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its all about initial public perception.  its automatic stimuli.  Rorschach test kind of stuff.
> 
> Just a test, when I say I'm from Conyers, GA, what do you think of?





Huntinfool said:


> You must have syphilis.  EWWWWWWW!!  (either that or you drive a 1975 caprice on 22's with a metallic purple finish....lots of those in conyers these days).
> 
> 
> ...and yes, he is WAY overpaid.  But I live in Oxford, what does that say about me?





Bitteroot said:


> You played bass in a garage band and smoked dope..
> 
> And occasionally took the BIG road to Atlanta..





Bitteroot said:


> You have a guy that lives near you that makes THE BEST BBQ SAUCE in a bottle!!!




I don't know what you were looking for in your answer, but when you say you're from Conyers, I think of horses because I've been to the Georgia International Horse Park several times and I think of a tool on this board that goes by Canebrake cause that's where he lives now.  

But, you just proved my point.  Thinking of a certain thing, no matter what you would like to think, doesn't conjure the same images for everyone. Sorry, you're wrong.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> nope... drums.



Drums at 10 years ago... if you had been around when I ran around in that part of the world... It woulda been a Bass!  And it took about an hour to get back to Atlanta from there!

Now if you had said Sugar Valley...you woulda been born with a fishin pole in your hand and a propensity for plug tobacco..  since no one knows where that is... I doesn't hurt you on a resume!


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoooot, I'm from Chatsworth 'Root...I know where Sugar Valley is.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Shoooot, I'm from Chatsworth 'Root...I know where Sugar Valley is.



Over look that if I fill out a resume with you...


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> That's what I hear....need to pay him a visit.



Yep SUPER SAUCE>.. the best in a bottle I've tasted..!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 27, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You have a guy that lives near you that makes THE BEST BBQ SAUCE in a bottle!!!





Huntinfool said:


> That's what I hear....need to pay him a visit.



Yeah, my cousin Danny Ellis.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 27, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah, my cousin Danny Ellis.



I'm gonna place an order soon!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 27, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm gonna place an order soon!!!



It's good stuff !!!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

Latest rumor, coaches knew about missed court date, and told him not to drive until he took care of his personal business.  If true, this isn't exactly an "oops" an Ealey's part.

I emphasize that the ACC municipal court is unusually lenient about giving people time to work things out, and routine fines and such can be paid on-line.  Apparently fine for the original charges was in the $330.00 range.


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 27, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> You played bass in a garage band and smoked dope..
> 
> And occasionally took the BIG road to Atlanta..





Jody Hawk said:


> It's good stuff !!!!!



Sho Nuff!!!!


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 27, 2010)

i think its being blown way out of proportion (as long as its true no alcohol was involved)


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If PJ was the coach I'd probably want to stay in Jail for a little while before I got that earful.  *Obviously Richt doesn't scare these guys *enough as they keep making dumb mistakes.



*EXACTLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

CMR is way too soft and too nice a guy to run a football program.  That's what Bobby Bowden said when UGA hired him.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> I don't know what you were looking for in your answer, but when you say you're from Conyers, I think of horses because I've been to the Georgia International Horse Park several times and I think of a tool on this board that goes by Canebrake cause that's where he lives now.



Haha  man if you think you are going to lure him from hidding good luck.  He won't even go run dogs with me tomorrow..


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 27, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Not trying to start a war here, but has the UGA team been read the riot act? It seems strange to me that a coach (Richt) who is loved by all and I will admit He is very personable and I believe is a really good coach and person, has not told his team exactly what is permissable and what will get you in the doghouse, suspended, kicked off the team.
> 
> There seems to be a break in the way the head coach carries himself and the way the players seem to find trouble. It really defies the imagination. I believe a " prayer meeting " might be in order. Something is being lost during team meetings. I don't know what it is, but the message has not been received by some.
> 
> ...



That's why I posted earlier Bassman that it's just a matter of time before Kirby comes home.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Not trying to start a war here, but has the UGA team been read the riot act? It seems strange to me that a coach (Richt) who is loved by all and I will admit He is very personable and I believe is a really good coach and person, has not told his team exactly what is permissable and what will get you in the doghouse, suspended, kicked off the team.



That issue is what is going to  make what happens here interesting.

Scuttlebutt is that coaches knew of the license situation, and had specifically told Ealey not to drive until he dealt with it.  Knowing how college students think, he probably thought driving a friend's car was like a cloak of invisibility.

Anyway if that is the case, Ealey's conduct is pretty much an "in your face" response to the coaches.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 27, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Now if you had said Sugar Valley...





huntindawg said:


> Shoooot, I'm from Chatsworth 'Root...I know where Sugar Valley is.




Buncha Rednecks....


----------



## TwoSeventy (Aug 27, 2010)

Boy I sure am getting tired of these hoodlums, we have over at UGA. This program is starting to look like the Florida State Criminals. Say what you want this aint going to help CMR's rep. He sure better win at least 10 games this year or these incidences will come back to haunt him. 8 arrest since March . I dont think these guy's have a lot of fear or respect for there head coach.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Buncha Rednecks....



City Slicker...i reckon you'll probably go to Outback or Longhorn for a nice steak dinner tonight while the rednecks across the river have to go eat at Edna's or The Village.


----------



## chadair (Aug 27, 2010)

dixiejacket said:


> Maybe this is why many schools schedule the La. Lafayette's, Samford's and Jax States of the world in their first games, anticipating that some of the stars of the team will not be available.  Looks like UNC hasn't learned this yet.


never thought of it that way, but may be some truth there


specrider said:


> georgia tech university, I thought you guys were supposed to know everything.


LOL!!   does this guy own a UGA leather jacket??

BTW, how many yards after contact did Ealey get???


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 27, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> So what you're saying is that the coach should be willing to kick the starting and star running back off the team for commission of a misdemeanor?
> 
> Here's the problem with that.  Football programs are money makers.  Kick that boy off the team for doing something stupid and you've just shot yourself in the foot and likely put your own job in danger.
> 
> ...



So since my son played college football he is there for a "thug?" You conditioned a preplanned response from any father who has/had a son that played college football. Methinks you have spoken and removed all doubt about your screen name.



Huntinfool said:


> Whatever you say bud.  Let's just say _the avg football player is more likely to get in trouble than, say, the avg valedictorian._
> The NBA and NFL prove your point beautifully, don't they?



It is possible that is bit easier for the average valedictorian to avoid any trouble, but rest assured that they too involve themselves in a fair amount ot mischief.  But the honor grads are not as much in the limelight as a star RB are they? If a valedictorian had a hit and run at UGA, it may grace the police blotter, but it wouldn't be on ESPN. Remember that 90,000 people don't show up to watch akid take a math test. While my son was in college as a DE for App State, he had what I will call "certain issues" with some of these mentioned honor grads; and while their grade point averages are generally greater that the average "thug" their common sense can be null and void....they should not call 6'4" 270lb DE's with 3% body fat "dumb jocks"---it usually causes a dental bill.



BlackSmoke said:


> Buncha Rednecks....



Thank you You have no room to talk Adam...I know your kin.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> City Slicker...i reckon you'll probably go to Outback or Longhorn for a nice steak dinner tonight while the rednecks across the river have to go eat at Edna's or The Village.



Hey now, I'll cross the river in a heartbeat if it scores me a spread at Edna's! Ain't nobody with an ounce of country in their blood that can turn that down!



MCBUCK said:


> Thank you You have no room to talk Adam...I know your kin.



Yea I must admit my lineage has a bit of a reputation of being 'necks. I ain't ashamed one bit! Heck, I reside in a place called Cohutta....


----------



## nickel back (Aug 27, 2010)

ok how many games will he miss?Does any one know?


----------



## bigfeet (Aug 27, 2010)

Gutbucket said:


> Just think......   If this had happend the night before the Tech game last year UGA would have only rushed for 163 Yds against the great ACC defense...............
> 
> Well maybe a few more because King would have gotten ALL the carries......   Prolly would have gotten over 300 by his self.
> 
> STILL HURTS DONT IT !!!


If the entire team was convicted of D.U.I. and coach Ritch was found running laps between the hedges wearing only red panties at midnight,the humpers reply would be:BUT WE BEAT TECH!


----------



## AU Bassman (Aug 27, 2010)

I would guess a one game suspension and alot of running at practice.

 He takes the first offensive snap against USC, I bet.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 27, 2010)

Man!  what is going on at GA. ?


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 27, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> We are the Georgia Institute of Technology or Georgia Tech...  One of 5 D1 schools that doesn't have the word University in its name.



The joke comes from Stephon Marbury calling his own school "Georgia Tech University" in an interview after being enrolled for a year. So that one comes from one of your own... Wonder how worried y'all were about him getting an education...


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 27, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hey now, I'll cross the river in a heartbeat if it scores me a spread at Edna's! Ain't nobody with an ounce of country in their blood that can turn that down!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I must admit my lineage has a bit of a reputation of being 'necks. I ain't ashamed one bit! Heck, I reside in a place called Cohutta....



I'll take you to the Biscuit Box for breakfast one day.
R U goin to a gme tonite?  Cahse and I are going to the SE Murray game...Chase's flyfishing buddy is the O line/OC @ SE.  The Georgettes will be performing there too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 27, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> The joke comes from Stephon Marbury calling his own school "Georgia Tech University" in an interview after being enrolled for a year. So that one comes from one of your own... Wonder how worried y'all were about him getting an education...



I'm not a big Marbury fan.  That dude has said some dumb stuff over the years.  Remember those comments during the Vick fiasco?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 27, 2010)

Scuttlebutt is true -- The coaches knew that his license was suspended and told him not to drive until he got it straightened out.  So the issue now is not the driving itself, but ignoring a straightforward direction from the coaches,



> Georgia running back Washuan Ealey, the Bulldogs’ leading rusher last season, is suspended for a minimum of one-game after his arrest this morning on misdemeanor charges of hit-and-run of a parked vehicle and driving on a suspended license.
> http://images.morris.com/images/athens/mdControlled/cms/2010/08/27/701145820.jpg File / Staff || Georgia running back Washaun Ealey
> zoom_button.png
> File / Staff
> ...





> UGA sports blog
> Richt suspends Ealey for at least one game
> 
> 8:30 am August 27, 2010, by Tim Tucker
> ...


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 27, 2010)

Ohh my a 1 game suspension!! Richt is really setting an example ain't he? I bet his players are terrified now.

What a joke


----------



## Keith48 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## bullgator (Aug 27, 2010)

We know this can and does happen at all schools.....but dang, UGA is really on a roll lately. It seems like they all (coaches too) need to take a drivers ed class. 
At this point, with all that's gone on there, a one game suspension is a joke.....why don't they just switch his jersey number and say they suspended him?!.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 27, 2010)

> “He saw them face to face and knew he had a suspended license and said he wouldn’t drive,” Richt said. “But he decided going a little short distance won’t hurt, and it did. So he’s paying a severe price for that.”



Yep, I'll bet La Lafayette is a 10 point favorite now.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 27, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Here's my question:
> 
> What did the idiot do to get his license suspended in the first place?
> GA doesn't treat suspended and expired as the same last time I checked....Here's a list from the GA DMV website as to what can make your license suspended.
> ...



That's a good question. I would guess he did not pay a ticket or show up for court. Most of the others would be more serious . One problem nobody is talking about is how is he going to pay to fix the cars and pay the fines . Sounds like from the info you posted that ealey will not have a Drivers license for atleast 6 months , so the coaches better keep him from driving the rest of the year.


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 27, 2010)

*Im a die hard fan*

of UGA but a one game suspension is a joke. How hard is it not to get behind the wheel?  I would think a three game suspension would be in order. In my mind this is more of a character issue and a total lack of self discipline.


----------



## sweatequity (Aug 27, 2010)

*speaking of a total*

lack of self discipline it seems to be a pattern at UGA on and off the field and the fault has to rest w/ the coaches.


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

bullgator said:


> We know this can and does happen at all schools.....but dang, UGA is really on a roll lately. It seems like they all (coaches too) need to take a drivers ed class.
> At this point, with all that's gone on there, a one game suspension is a joke.....why don't they just switch his jersey number and say they suspended him?!.



What type of suspension did Joyner get for taking a car from the impound yard?


----------



## specrider (Aug 27, 2010)

For all the GTU fans wondering about the punishment of 1 game plus "maybe more" for Ealey,   I wonder if they remember a player by the name of Rueben Houston, who was arrested on felony drug distribution charges and then, if I remember correctly, started the same week against another ACC team a few years ago.


----------



## coggins (Aug 27, 2010)

This behavior is unwarranted, however all of it was misdemeanor charges like a ticket not jail.  And for all the "all the players are thugs" crowd how many players have you met, how many times have you talked with their families?  It is simply not true, they are young men doing what a lot of us typing here have done as well.  If anyone is up to it research it and show the % of players vs. regular students and their arrest ratio.  I don't care your school affiliation, I feel most of the student-athletes regardless of schools are good guys, it's just a minority that get the attention. Being in GA we get more media coverage here than other schools across the nation.  It's just another tool for opposing fans to use against each other and the balance swings according to the whims of hundreds of 18-22 year old athletes across this country.....let it go!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the sad thing is you guys honestly dont care if your players act like idiots and break laws and don't get an education as long as they win football games.



I honestly care why otherwise normal seeming tech graduates can't resist from posting drivel after smoking crack.  Now there is a real problem!


----------



## ACguy (Aug 28, 2010)

coggins said:


> This behavior is unwarranted, however all of it was misdemeanor charges like a ticket not jail.  And for all the "all the players are thugs" crowd how many players have you met, how many times have you talked with their families?  It is simply not true, they are young men doing what a lot of us typing here have done as well.  If anyone is up to it research it and show the % of players vs. regular students and their arrest ratio.  I don't care your school affiliation, I feel most of the student-athletes regardless of schools are good guys, it's just a minority that get the attention. Being in GA we get more media coverage here than other schools across the nation.  It's just another tool for opposing fans to use against each other and the balance swings according to the whims of hundreds of 18-22 year old athletes across this country.....let it go!



You can be arrested for alot of misdemeanors . All of the reports I seen said Ealey was arrested.


----------



## bigfeet (Aug 28, 2010)

clark county jail:we run this state!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 28, 2010)

Everyone keeps focusing on "it's just a misdemeanor/traffic ticket."

The real issue here is the "in your face" attitude demonstrated by Ealey.  Apparently Richt personally told Ealey not to drive until he got his affairs in order.  This is incident is a lot more about institutional controls than a midnight escapade.

Also, when does a "pattern" of not having personal responsibility arise?  Based on his fine, he was charged with 19-23 over the speed limit.  He was charged with driving with expired tag.  So he's already demonstrated one level of not taking care of his business.

Then he misses his court date.  Neither of these offenses requires a court appearance, and the fines can be paid on line.  So that's a second level of not accepting personal responsibility.   Also, the local court automatically extends the court date by 30 days, and sends you a notice, so you can deal with the situation.

Then his license is suspended, and he is told by the coaching staff NOT TO DRIVE.  So in addition to the general legal prohibitions (which apparently don't mean much to young Mr. Ealey), he has received specific instructions NOT TO DRIVE.  This is not a case where he didn't know because he didn't bother to open his mail.

Yet at 3:00 in the morning, two days before the opening game, he feels compelled to get in a car, drive around campus, run into another  vehicle, ignore the directions of University personnel (big surprise there),  so what's that, the third, fourth and fifth level of bad personal judgments, and failure to deal with authority appropriately?

So what's a coach to do with someone who clearly doesn't care what the coach tells him to do, or what  the institutions (legal and educational) require him to do?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Yet at 3:00 in the morning, two days before the opening game, he feels compelled to get in a car, drive around campus, run into another  vehicle, ignore the directions of University personnel (big surprise there),  so what's that, the third, fourth and fifth level of bad personal judgments, and failure to deal with authority appropriately?



Two days before the opening game? 

The season starts next Saturday.

As the details have trickled out, it makes him look even dumber.  But then again, Washaun and a whole lot of his teammates aren't bright enough to get to UGA on brainpower alone, so they are going to do stupid stuff.  Obviously, speaking with them and trying to treat them like adults is not enough.  The players before them getting suspended and/or kicked off the team has not served as enough of an example.  Maybe someone will have to take the keys to their autos and only allow them to have them and use ankle monitoring bracelets to enforce the curfew.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 28, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Two days before the opening game?
> 
> The season starts next Saturday.



Brain fade ---- haven't had my ration of coffee.

So let me rephrase -- what's an athlete doing out at a 3:00 any time during training or the season -- pretty disrespectful to the team as a whole.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Now if you had said Sugar Valley...you woulda been born with a fishin pole in your hand and a propensity for plug tobacco..  since no one knows where that is... I doesn't hurt you on a resume!



People used to know it as the home of American Rug until it got gobbled up by Mohawk or whoever it was.  Are those plants still open?  

Other people might have known it as a set of tracks to cross when going to see the old country store in greater metropolitan Villanow.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just a test, when I say I'm from Conyers, GA, what do you think of?



I think about some pretty and adventurous young girls that I consorted with while an undergrad at UGA.  I wonder if they got married and got fat, and what secrets they kept from their husbands.


----------



## SFStephens (Aug 28, 2010)

bullgator said:


> We know this can and does happen at all schools.....but dang, UGA is really on a roll lately. It seems like they all (coaches too) need to take a drivers ed class.
> At this point, with all that's gone on there, a one game suspension is a joke.....why don't they just switch his jersey number and say they suspended him?!.



That's interesting coming from a Gator fan.  Didn't I just read that Elam and another freshman kid were arrested over the summer for underage drinking and it looks like there won't be a suspension.  Talk about a joke.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> People used to know it as the home of American Rug until it got gobbled up by Mohawk or whoever it was.  Are those plants still open?
> 
> Other people might have known it as a set of tracks to cross when going to see the old country store in greater metropolitan Villanow.



Villanow only gained "metropolitan" status after the Favorite Market was built.  Sugar Valley was metro when Carriage Industries came to town.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2010)

specrider said:


> For all the GTU fans wondering about the punishment of 1 game plus "maybe more" for Ealey,   I wonder if they remember a player by the name of Rueben Houston, who was arrested on felony drug distribution charges and then, if I remember correctly, started the same week against another ACC team a few years ago.



You don't remember correctly.

But nice of you to try and remember an arrest at GT.  I know it's hard because there haven't been many.  The best one you can think of was from what? 6 years ago?


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 28, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> People used to know it as the home of American Rug until it got gobbled up by Mohawk or whoever it was.  Are those plants still open?
> 
> Other people might have known it as a set of tracks to cross when going to see the old country store in greater metropolitan Villanow.





MCBUCK said:


> Villanow only gained "metropolitan" status after the Favorite Market was built.  Sugar Valley was metro when Carriage Industries came to town.




Us Valley boys are fading away few at a time... only a few of us left that went to school at Sugar Valley, before everything started the Middle School phase.  The old store at Villanow just ain't what it used to be.  I remember the old guy that owned years ago, and the hot rod County Pumpkin, that he kept in his garage across the street.  Many a trip up through the Gap on a saturday night to pick up some brew before midnight. And even more trips up that way...just because.  Even withnessed quite a few drag races up in the Gap... just nevetr understood why they raced uphill... and into a curve.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 28, 2010)

specrider said:


> For all the GTU fans wondering about the punishment of 1 game plus "maybe more" for Ealey,   I wonder if they remember a player by the name of Rueben Houston, who was arrested on felony drug distribution charges and then, if I remember correctly, started the same week against another ACC team a few years ago.



Was suspended by GT then a judge said he must be reinstated and I think treated as innocent until proven guilty.  BTW my memory is fuzzy but I believe he missed about half the season before playing that year.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 28, 2010)

About the arrest... it's nothing really that bad but it does seem like UGA has alot of trouble with simply stupid stuff like this.  Somebody needs to explain to the kids that they are getting a free education or atleast a free ride to audition for the NFL.  Quit acting like you "run the state" and just try to run football in the state.  Also a 21 year old true soph?  What is the age limit for HS football  these days?  I turned 18 two weeks after I graduated.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 28, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> That's interesting coming from a Gator fan.  Didn't I just read that Elam and another freshman kid were arrested over the summer for underage drinking and it looks like there won't be a suspension.  Talk about a joke.



Oh the same holds true for them as well. In fact it's because UF has it's share of these things that I really get sick of hearing this stuff.


----------



## kingdawg (Aug 29, 2010)

*Just a Dawg Lovers opinion*

If the  info in post 155 is  accurate, I think Coach Richt should suspend Ealey for the rest of the season,I hate to lose him but I'm dang tired of reading about these young men (teenagers) with the l"ll  do whatever I dang well please attitudes . Its time to send a signal to these young men  that UGA will not put up with this kind of behavior.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 29, 2010)

Might get a 3 game suspension. 1st, 5th and 10th.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 29, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Might get a 3 game suspension. 1st, 5th and 10th.



Not nearly as harsh as the infamous Brandon Spikes suspension against that juggernaut of an opponent...


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 29, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not nearly as harsh as the infamous Brandon Spikes suspension against that juggernaut of an opponent...



 well, it was a conference game though.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> Villanow only gained "metropolitan" status after the Favorite Market was built.  Sugar Valley was metro when Carriage Industries came to town.



I knew a number of people at Carriage in Calhoun back when.  It was considered a good employer before Dixie Yarn bought it, and I believe Shaw ended up with it in the long run.  Carriage under its founders was the only carpet manufacturer in history to assign Mercedes sedans to its salemen (the two guys that ran it liked Mercedes and determined that the lower end cars lasted longer and provided a value than other cars).


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, shaw owns carriage now.


----------



## HucK Finn (Aug 29, 2010)

DSGB said:


>



x2


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 29, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Yes, shaw owns carriage now.



Yep but Bobs got a little sumpin up his sleeve.. it's called Engineered Flooring. Life is gonna change in the world of carpet.  Just like wood floors did about 6 years ago.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2010)

Carpet already is "engineered flooring."


----------



## BlackSmoke (Aug 29, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Carpet already is "engineered flooring."



Carpet's done. Believe me. I see the Dalton economy every day. It's over. It will all be recycled, eco-friendly flooring from now on. Not a bad thing in any stretch of the mind, but sad to see such history in my town start to disappear. It's killing us too. Dalton's unemployment is out of the roof. For too long did the leaders of this city keep other industries out of Dalton. Now it is biting us in the behind. I went from building 1.5 Million square foot distribution centers, to being ecstatic about signing a $1500 roof repair job


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2010)

I see a shaw, or Mohawk, or milliken, or whomever rep in the office every week.  They all have "green" products that they're pushing.  Seems like all of the latest backings are recycled content.  Textiles, however, is dead.  GT demo'd their Textile Engineering building about 7 years ago.  Everything is plastic.


----------



## GT1976 (Aug 30, 2010)

LOL..hey its ok pups,yalls little darlin will be right back out there before ya know it(DARN I SPELT YOU WRONG)bless his pea pickin heart.Its just hit and run on a suspended license..and only hit a parked car...if it were a kid he hit well I bet he would have to sit out 2 games.Thats so precious how yall got his back.Good Lord


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2010)

GT1976 said:


> LOL..hey its ok pups,yalls little darlin will be right back out there before ya know it(DARN I SPELT YOU WRONG)bless his pea pickin heart.Its just hit and run on a suspended license..and only hit a parked car...if it were a kid he hit well I bet he would have to sit out 2 games.Thats so precious how yall got his back.Good Lord



Come on brother I know your hatred of UGA is deep, but statements like that make you look awful dumb! Dont disgrace GT and the sane Tech fans by statements like that! Go Dawgs!


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You don't remember correctly.
> 
> But nice of you to try and remember an arrest at GT.  I know it's hard because there haven't been many.  The best one you can think of was from what? 6 years ago?



http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/23874278/detail.html

How bout this year Doc??  Let's see, does battery and knocking blood out of woman compare to bumping a parked car?????  Cause they got the same punishment so far.....ONE GAME!  What a stickler that Paul Johnson is....

I'm tired of hearing it.


----------



## chadair (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/23874278/detail.html
> 
> How bout this year Doc??  Let's see, does battery and knocking blood out of woman compare to bumping a parked car?????  Cause they got the same punishment so far.....ONE GAME!  What a stickler that Paul Johnson is....
> 
> I'm tired of hearing it.



it says he has been "suspended indefinitely". it 's not a 1 game suspension.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/23874278/detail.html
> 
> How bout this year Doc??  Let's see, does battery and knocking blood out of woman compare to bumping a parked car?????  Cause they got the same punishment so far.....ONE GAME!  What a stickler that Paul Johnson is....
> 
> I'm tired of hearing it.



oh you mean the one where Hall was suspended indefinitely and only reinstated to the team after all charges were dropped and he performed  a boatload of CPJ-ordered community service...

not to mention all of the conflicting reports about the incident, most of which put the blame on her, some saying all of her wounds were self-inflicted and some saying most of the blood in the bathroom was his.

But I commend you for at least finding a more current arrest.  Kudos.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Is it common place these days for athletic departments to house men and women in the same apartment?

I guess I'm just hopelessly old-fashion.

BTW, CMR should dismiss Ealey from the team, IMO.

If a player isn't smart enough to listen to the simplest directions or even learn from the mistakes of others how can you expect him not to be a further embarrassment to the program in the future?

Of course, that may just be more of the old-fashionism?


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, I'm talking about that one....

Wonder why he's even serving a one game suspension????

Would have thought all that really tough CPJ ordered community service would have been enough for drawing blood from a woman...Gimme a break!



I like how you throw out the internet rumors about what happened though...adds a nice bragging point on how it's ok to beat a woman..


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 30, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> So since my son played college football he is there for a "thug?" You conditioned a preplanned response from any father who has/had a son that played college football. Methinks you have spoken and removed all doubt about your screen name



Well, if you can't read what I posted correctly, there's nothing I can do about that.  Note the use of "in general" in my post.  Once again we have whiners "Well not ALL football players...".  Give me an ever lovin' break.  No, of course not all of them are thugs.  Not all of any group are anything.  Steroetypes are, quite often though, based in truth.

Of course there are some really great kids that play on these teams.  I can think of a bunch that have come out of UGA in just the past few years.  Problem is that they are not the majority and the rest of the kids who set the tone and culture show themselves loud and proud...and it's a shame.

There are thugs on every team and there are good kids on every team.  Happy?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If Georgia Tech had the same disciplinary problems that UGA has, I would not support the coach and would advocate his firing, no matter how many games we won.
> 
> Y'all might not believe that, but its the truth.  There are probably plenty of Tech fans who don't feel like I do, but there are more than you'd think that feel exactly like I do.
> 
> But I think the difference in the fanbase is this:  A much larger amount of Tech's fanbase are graduates and the shenanigans of the football team makes the SCHOOL look bad, not just the football team.



The fact is that with all the crime in Atlanta, even the football players are afraid to go out at night.

The fact is that unless a Tech player murdered someone, they would not get a mention on the 11 o'clock news.

The fact is that Athens is a sleepy little town where everything is big news, including a backed up toilet at Butts-Myer.


----------



## coggins (Aug 30, 2010)

ACguy said:


> You can be arrested for alot of misdemeanors . All of the reports I seen said Ealey was arrested.



I'm not even sure if he was actually "arrested" I think so.  However, my main point was that the whole "all those players are thugs" crowd was out of line.  I have met, over the course of 15 years, quite a few of the actual players.  What I was trying to argue was that at least 90%, regardless of the school, are good kids and not "thugs"!  I don't care if they're Gators, Jackets, Tigers, with the Tide, Seminoles, or my Dawgs.  I'm more than willing to say 90-99% are good kids and with their youth that most are just trying to find their "path".  Try to cut 'em a little break!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Carpet already is "engineered flooring."



The one I am refering to is a Company.. not a design.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 30, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Carpet's done. Believe me. I see the Dalton economy every day. It's over. It will all be recycled, eco-friendly flooring from now on. Not a bad thing in any stretch of the mind, but sad to see such history in my town start to disappear. It's killing us too. Dalton's unemployment is out of the roof. For too long did the leaders of this city keep other industries out of Dalton. Now it is biting us in the behind. I went from building 1.5 Million square foot distribution centers, to being ecstatic about signing a $1500 roof repair job



I feel your pain... I'm in the same boat with ya.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> ............including a backed up toilet at Butts-Myer.



RUT-ROH!!!

What have you heard?!?!

Well, as long as they don't back up at Stegeman or Reed Ally I'll be OK!


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 30, 2010)

Man, you would think Ealey got arrested for stealing carpet or something.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2010)

If we are going to kick players off for minor traffic related misdemeanors, does that mean we are going to kick them off when they get a penalty on the field?


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2010)

I wouldn't kick him off for the traffic accident.

I would kick him off for failing to listen to direct orders from the head coach.

He was one week away from the start of a season that could have been _____________.

Fill in the blank. He could have. Now it has been filled in with "marred by stupidity".


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

//SPIN ON///

Shoot, I think he's smart...Maybe he's nursing a hammy or something and wanted another week to let it heal before SEC play began..And maybe Bobo talked to him and told him to do something to get suspended for the first so we don't have to tip our hand to Gamecocks?? Makes sense to me...

/Spin off/


I've said my piece....yes, I think he's an idiot and I'm tired of players getting arrested for dumb, traffic and underage drinking offences.  But I will argue til I'm blue in the face that these idiots somehow make my diploma from UGA mean less.  If anything, I would think Tech students need to realize that when you have STUDENTS planning terroristic activities and stabbing people w/ swords, it has more of an impact on what people perceive of your University than a student-athlete.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

huntindawg said:


> Yeah, I'm talking about that one....
> 
> Wonder why he's even serving a one game suspension????
> 
> ...


nobody knows for sure what happened except that all charges were dropped.  what the police report says is that he locked her in the bathroom.  that's where all of the blood was, yet she was in there by herself.  fact is, she could press charges, but she's not.  other fact is that the state could still press charges without her, but they're not.

the rumors are only possibilities as to why those two facts exist.

personally, I would have rather seen a 3 or 4 game suspension whether he deserved it or not because I knew there would be a bunch of UGA fans harping on it to make themselves feel better about the 40 arrests they've had over the last 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 30, 2010)

coggins said:


> I'm not even sure if he was actually "arrested" I think so.
> 
> Go Dawgs!




He was for sure arrested.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> Well, if you can't read what I posted correctly, there's nothing I can do about that.  Note the use of "in general" in my post.  Once again we have whiners "Well not ALL football players...".  Give me an ever lovin' break.  No, of course not all of them are thugs.  Not all of any group are anything.  *Steroetypes* are, quite often though, based in truth.
> Of course there are some really great kids that play on these teams.  I can think of a bunch that have come out of UGA in just the past few years.  Problem is that they are not the majority and the rest of the kids who set the tone and culture show themselves loud and proud...and it's a shame.
> 
> There are thugs on every team and there are good kids on every team.  Happy?



I read your post perfectly correct.  You generalized a segment of people because of what they do, and not based on a personal interaction in their daily lives. The actions the few do not intone a larger segment of a particular society. Blacksmoke, if I am not mistaken, was a player at the college level, and is a productive, well respected member of the community, and I can point to the successes of the larger majority of collegiate atheletes who are in that same succesful group.  I have seen personally the type of student athletes a football school (ie:Appalachian State, GSU, and UGA)  can and does produce. Saying the majority of UGA's players of the last few years are not quality? Your words were"...Problem is that they are not the majority..." Readers of this can form their own opinions.
I am personal friends of several judges, higher level law enforcement officials, and attorneys, and can tell you this much; we can find more thugs at a state bar convention, than you can find on UGA's practice field, or any college football field. They just happen to be wearing a suit and tie, and not a jersey.


----------



## Canebrake (Aug 30, 2010)

I hope he gets suspended forthe first two games...he needs a good slap on the wrist.  

Its not like we need him for the opener or S.C and that way there is no chance of him blowing a knee before Arkansas.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 30, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> I hope he gets suspended forthe first two games...he needs a good slap on the wrist.
> 
> Its not like we need him for the opener or S.C and that way there is no chance of him blowing a knee before Arkansas.



He may not recover from the extra running before then anyway.


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 30, 2010)

I backed into a car when I was about his age. 

I guess I been a "THUG" all these years and didnt know it.

Guess I shoulda been kicked out of college to.

Ealey aint never been accused of bein smart. Its just funny to me how all the GT fans wont him off the team and serving Life without parole. 

It was a traffice accident.

On a suspended license.

Yes driving a car was against the law.

Yes he did somethin he was told not to do. 

I did things like that in college.  But hey,  im a "Thug" remember.

I understand that laws are laws. But I think beating up your girlfriend, DUI, selling or having drugs, or sexual misconduct are a little different than bumping into a car while trying to park. 

I think his biggest crime was being selfish and letting down his team this close to the season.

He should be punished for breaking laws as well as letting down his team.

But lets face it Tech fans. Yall are upset becuse you were the victims of His first "Hit and Run".

And he will be back in time for the next Tech game.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> I hope he gets suspended forthe first two games...he needs a good slap on the wrist.
> 
> Its not like we need him for the opener or S.C and that way there is no chance of him blowing a knee before Arkansas.



Well, looky look who it is....


----------



## Canebrake (Aug 30, 2010)

everyone knows all we need is a good place kicker to beat S.C.

Hope CMR sits him down...

you going saturday or shootin' birds?


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

You know I'll be at Sanford Stadium on Saturday....I'll probably see as many doves as you will.

You got a field?


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2010)

And I'm telling eddie when I see him that you done got a long haired dog in your avatar.


----------



## ez240rider (Aug 30, 2010)

Now he is a nice looking "gent" in his mug shot. And this was against is female roomate...WOW...murder in Athens!!!

And GT is suposed to be ABOVE that.....




huntindawg said:


> http://www.cbsatlanta.com/news/23874278/detail.html
> 
> How bout this year Doc??  Let's see, does battery and knocking blood out of woman compare to bumping a parked car?????  Cause they got the same punishment so far.....ONE GAME!  What a stickler that Paul Johnson is....
> 
> I'm tired of hearing it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 30, 2010)

MCBUCK said:


> I read your post perfectly correct.  You generalized a segment of people because of what they do, and not based on a personal interaction in their daily lives. The actions the few do not intone a larger segment of a particular society. Blacksmoke, if I am not mistaken, was a player at the college level, and is a productive, well respected member of the community, and I can point to the successes of the larger majority of collegiate atheletes who are in that same succesful group.  I have seen personally the type of student athletes a football school (ie:Appalachian State, GSU, and UGA)  can and does produce. Saying the majority of UGA's players of the last few years are not quality? Your words were"...Problem is that they are not the majority..." Readers of this can form their own opinions.
> I am personal friends of several judges, higher level law enforcement officials, and attorneys, and can tell you this much; we can find more thugs at a state bar convention, than you can find on UGA's practice field, or any college football field. They just happen to be wearing a suit and tie, and not a jersey.



You're funny.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Yep but Bobs got a little sumpin up his sleeve.. it's called Engineered Flooring. Life is gonna change in the world of carpet.  Just like wood floors did about 6 years ago.



I heard that Bob wanted to speak with Warren Buffett on his new concept and company.  With the lousy performance of the industry and SHX over the last few years, Buffett quickly declined (reportedly).


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Carpet's done. Believe me. I see the Dalton economy every day. It's over. It will all be recycled, eco-friendly flooring from now on. Not a bad thing in any stretch of the mind, but sad to see such history in my town start to disappear. It's killing us too. Dalton's unemployment is out of the roof. For too long did the leaders of this city keep other industries out of Dalton. Now it is biting us in the behind. I went from building 1.5 Million square foot distribution centers, to being ecstatic about signing a $1500 roof repair job



I don't believe carpet is dead, but it will be a long 10 year down cycle that will not end until construction comes back, and that will be in about 2017.  Natural fiber is virtually gone, except for some exotic wool stuff, and it probably will continue to decline.  Carpet will always be a staple in residential and commercial interior because it simply costs less.  There remains a good question of where it will be made in the future; mechanization made GA carpet highly productive when everything thing else in the textile sector was fading quickly.  Everyone is and has been in a push to make a product that is not a standard commodity; there is no margin in selling standard XX ounce builder grade olefin.  The landfill issue has been a slow boil in carpet since the early 90's because carpet and pad are so voluminous and getting harder and more expensive to dispose of in more populous areas and the left coast.  It has taken a long time to get to the point it is today.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

ez240rider said:


> Now he is a nice looking "gent" in his mug shot. And this was against is female roomate...WOW...murder in Athens!!!
> 
> And GT is suposed to be ABOVE that.....



She was not just his roommate, she was his girlfriend.  She is a former basketball player at GT.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2010)

From the linked article:

ATLANTA -- A player on the Georgia Tech football team has been suspended indefinitely after being arrested and accused of battery against another student athlete. Defensive end Robert Hall is accused of assaulting basketball player Brigitte Ardossi in the apartment they share on campus.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2010)

From Tech's website:

35	 Brigitte Ardossi
Class:
Senior
Hometown:
Melbourne, Australia
High School:
Mac Robertson Girls' School
Height:
6-2
Position:
Forward
2010 Second-Team All-ACC
2010 State of Georgia Women's Basketball Player of the Year

General: A power forward that joined the team with extensive experience on the international level ... Had been a member of championship division teams in Australia, and has proven to be one of the top players on those teams ... Good range and perimeter skills for a post player ... Not afraid to fight for rebounds with bigger posts ... Played in 130 straight games and started 82 of those contests ... Became only the 24th Yellow Jacket to score 1,000 points in career ... Member of winningest senior class in program history with 88 of her four seasons ... Participated in four straight NCAA Tournaments.

2009-10: Registered one of the most successful senior seasons in Georgia Tech history ... Finished the year averaging 16.1 points and 7.3 rebounds ... Registered the fourth-most points (532) and second-most rebounds (242) by a senior in the program's history ... Set career-highs in minutes played (31.6), field-goals made (186), free-throws made (160), rebounds (242), assists (64), blocks (14), steals (65) and points (532) ... Scored in double figures in 30 of 33 games ... Recorded six of her seven career double-doubles during the season ... Named to the All-ACC second team after averaging 18.9 points and 8.6 rebounds in conference play ... Scored 26 points in final game of career against UALR in the NCAA Tournament (3/21) ... Netted 27 points at Miami (2/21) ... Had a career-best game against Miami at home with 29 points and 17 rebounds in 40 minutes (1/27) ... Scored 29 points and grabbed 11 boards in win over Wake Forest (1/14) ... Named the FIU Sun & Fun Classic MVP after averaging 17 points and 6.5 rebounds in two games ... Led team past Oregon with 19 points and 9-of-9 shooting from the field and had nine rebounds (12/16) ... Earned a spot on the LIU Turkey Classic All-Tournament Team for a pair of solid games against Seton Hall and Long Island ... Named the 2010 State of Georgia Women's Basketball Player of the Year by the Atlanta Tipoff Club.

2008-09: Started 23 games and played in all 32 contests ... Set career-highs in minutes played (23.6), field goals made (89), free throws made (68) rebounds (143) assists (29), blocks (12), steals (35) and points (246) ... Scored 11 points and grabbed six rebounds in second round of NCAA Tournament against No. 4/4 Oklahoma (3/24) ... Helped Tech to only its second-ever win in the NCAA Tournament with 11 points and nine rebounds against host Iowa (3/22) ... Came off the bench to notch 12 points and eight boards in the Jackets upset win over No. 22/19 Virginia (3/1) ... Scored 16 points on seven-of-nine shooting vs. No. 9/7 Maryland (2/22) ...Helped Jackets defeat Georgia with first career double-double (15 pts, 10 reb.) in 37 minutes of play (12/5) ... Continued strong stretch of play with 10 points and seven rebounds in win over No. 21/24 Michigan State (12/3) ... Scored a career-high 18 points and grabbed three rebounds in win over Tennessee Tech (11/30) ... Tallied 10 points and six boards in win over Georgia State (11/26) ... Team co-captain ... Named to Dean's List in fall.

2007-08: Played in all 32 games and averaged 14.5 minutes ... Tallied 4 points and had 6 rebounds off the bench against Iowa State in the first round of the NCAA Tournament (3/22) ... Scored 10 points after going a career-best six-of-eight from the free-throw line against Savannah State (2/12) ... Finished with seven points and seven rebounds in 30 minutes off the bench at Miami (2/7) ... Tied career-high in minutes with 29 and scored 7 points with 6 rebounds off the bench in road win over NC State (1/17) ... Continued impact play with eight points, four rebounds and two steals in Dec. 16 win over Mississippi State ... Came off bench to score 10 points and grab four rebounds in win over Georgia Southern (12/9) ... Scored a career-high 14 points off the bench to help Tech to a win over Iowa (11/28) ... Averaged 3.9 points and 2.8 rebounds , while shooting .500 (46-92) from the field ... Registered 24 steals, 12 assists and five blocks ... Recipient of the Bernard "Chuck" Taylor, Jr. Athletic Scholarship Endowment.

2006-07: Started 26 games at forward for the Jackets ... Is the only freshman to start over the last two seasons ... Played in all 33 games ... Scored a then career-high 11 points in the second round of the ACC Tournament vs. No. 5 Maryland ... Made first start on Dec. 3 vs. Georgia scoring four points in 14 minutes of play ... Recorded seven rebounds, seven points and three assists in win over Georgia State ... Notched a career-high eight rebounds in loss at No. 2 North Carolina ... Averaged 3.0 points, 2.5 rebounds and 15.5 minutes per game.

Prep: Most recently played with the Melbourne Tigers' Championship Division team, averaging 12.2 points and 8.8 rebounds per game ... Was selected for the 2005-06 U20 Australian National Junior Championships in Western Australia, where she represented Victorian Junior Basketball and helped her team to the silver medal ... Led the Victorian U18 team to the gold medal at the Pacific School Games in 2005, where she was named a tournament all-star ... Named the 2005 Big V Australian Basketball League MVP and Leading Scorer while also earning Rising Star and All-Star 5 Forward accolades ... Set the Newport shot put record at the age of eight, a record that still remains today.

Personal: Brigitte Louise Ardossi was born August 7, 1987 in Williamstown, Victoria ... Daughter of Nick and Leanne Ardossi ... Brother Josh was a member of the 2006 Australian National Lacrosse Team and played on the Maryland Terrapins' lacrosse team ... Comes from an athletic family in which her father was a competitive cyclist and an amateur weight lifter and her mother was an avid netballer who played in the State League ... Enjoys playing netball and "Kicking the footy around" in her spare time ... Management major at Georgia Tech.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 30, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I heard that Bob wanted to speak with Warren Buffett on his new concept and company.  With the lousy performance of the industry and SHX over the last few years, Buffett quickly declined (reportedly).



It obviously didn't stop Bob...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> From the linked article:
> 
> ATLANTA -- A player on the Georgia Tech football team has been suspended indefinitely after being arrested and accused of battery against another student athlete. Defensive end Robert Hall is accused of assaulting basketball player Brigitte Ardossi in the apartment they share on campus.



my bad, I meant to say she was not "just" his roommate.  Not saying it makes it better, just explaining why they were living together.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> my bad, I meant to say she was not "just" his roommate.  Not saying it makes it better, just explaining why they were living together.



Seems odd that co-eds can live with their boyfriends in an on campus apartment and the 'pooled scholarship' funds seems odd, but perhaps it is the way it is done these days.

Like I said, I'm just a bit old fashion, AKA "old fogy".


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Seems odd that co-eds can live with their boyfriends in an on campus apartment and the 'pooled scholarship' funds seems odd, but perhaps it is the way it is done these days.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just a bit old fashion, AKA "old fogy".



I totally agree with you.  I was surprised that they lived together.  I know they have "married" housing, but did not know a boyfriend/girlfriend would be able to live there.  That's the world we live in.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> When you tell somebody you went to UGA (I'm assuming you did) what is their first response?  I'm willing to bet that a large portion of the time it is something about the football team.
> 
> Its not like that for me.



Hmmm. I'd say that's right...


----------



## moodman (Sep 1, 2010)

This is why Im no longer a bulldog fan. They've turned into the Miami Hurricanes of the SEC> THUGS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 1, 2010)

moodman said:


> This is why Im no longer a bulldog fan. They've turned into the Miami Hurricanes of the SEC> THUGS!!!!!!!!!!



Seminole guy now are ya....


----------



## sleeze (Sep 1, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Seminole guy now are ya....



Probably........that be my guess......or bama?


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 1, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Probably........that be my guess......or bama?



Boise State..............  Jortjockeys lil brother.....


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 1, 2010)

moodman said:


> This is why Im no longer a bulldog fan. They've turned into the Miami Hurricanes of the SEC> THUGS!!!!!!!!!!



Yes. A misdemeanor traffic charge = thug...


----------



## Gutbucket (Sep 1, 2010)

moodman said:


> This is why Im no longer a bulldog fan. They've turned into the Miami Hurricanes of the SEC> THUGS!!!!!!!!!!



THUG ????

He bumped into a car while trying to park.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 1, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Boise State..............  Jortjockeys lil brother.....



Lil Brother?........I just noticed his avatar pic now.


----------

